# Louis' new collar and tag!



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I don't have a picture of him wearing it...only a video of him trying to get it off. Besides, my suspicions were confirmed...his giant mane makes you almost not notice it's even on. Oh well, I still love it! :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol it's really cute!!!

I love "destroyer of worlds" on the tag! :becky:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Man, I wish I could afford Fetching Tags, I love them and they look amazing with Ella's Lead collars. At $30 a pop and with 5 dogs and the amount of money I've been spending on collars? Not gonna happen.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a freaking adorable set!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Beautiful! Man, I wish I could afford Fetching Tags, I love them and they look amazing with Ella's Lead collars. At $30 a pop and with 5 dogs and the amount of money I've been spending on collars? Not gonna happen.


I did cringe when I bought them :frown: I snatched up the collar during a 20% off sale though!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Likin the colored bling...Louis is going to be stylin while he's strutting his pretty self around.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I did cringe when I bought them :frown: I snatched up the collar during a 20% off sale though!


That's what I've been doing too!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Is that the McStolly Mix Genius? I love it :biggrin: Harleigh has the original McStolly Mix and it is one of my favorite collars ever!! Also love the tagline - so cute!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Love it...so pretty! Can't wait to get Minnie one!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Is that the McStolly Mix Genius?


Yup! :biggrin: I figured with his small collar width...to cram as many gems on there as possible, teehee!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Beautiful! Man, I wish I could afford Fetching Tags, I love them and they look amazing with Ella's Lead collars. At $30 a pop and with 5 dogs and the amount of money I've been spending on collars? Not gonna happen.


Haha well how do you think I feel? I bought FOUR collars (for one dog) and had to pay shipping to Australia, then bought two fetching tags, had them shipped to Abi (Scarlett O') and then paid to have her ship them to me haha I cringe big time when I add up the total I spent on Duke's "neck" in a couple of days haha needless to say, the husband doesn't know what I spent :tongue:

And the collar and tag look amazing Sophie! You'll just have to trim Louis' fur huh :thumb: haha


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Besides, my suspicions were confirmed...his giant mane makes you almost not notice it's even on. Oh well, I still love it! :biggrin:


I love them!! The tag is great! 

I've got the same problem....I could put a piece of clothesline rope on Rocky and you'd never know the difference so the poor boy doesn't get any fancy collars. Maybe we should buy them a fancy leather jacket instead!


----------

